# Kitless???



## kruger (Jul 10, 2009)

I have seen Luther BRYANT pens and i want to do something like his pens.

I take some Plumtree, Black wood and a teachers pen transmission.

that is not perfect,i see misalignements, but i will turn an other and an other so i am satisfied.


----------



## artme (Jul 10, 2009)

Damned good pen Kruger.

Doesn't look misaligned from here.


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks good to me.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm not sure what the question marks are for , that IS a kitless pen as far as I'm concerned . 
Great job on this one Kruger . You came up with a novel solution to replacing the cross style refill , I never thought of using the teachers pen refill .


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 11, 2009)

That is cool looking.


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 13, 2009)

I love the concept. Yours looks great!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 13, 2009)

That is way cool.  I like it.


----------

